# Visualisierungs-SW gesucht



## Itus (13 Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Wir setzen zur Zeit einen CX1020 ein und haben ein CP6901 Touchpanel von Beckhoff. Die Visualisierung haben wir mit der TwinCAT TargetVisu gemacht.
Wir machen nur ganz einfache Visus - Ohne grosse Grafiken und Animation. 
Pro Anlage kostet die Lizenz für die TargetVisu 300Euro brutto. 
Gibt es ähnliche/einfache Alternativen?

Mit welcher SW macht ihr eure Visus? Mit was für Kosten muss ich rechnen? Arbeitsplatz Lizenz? Lizenz pro Anlage? etc.

Besten Dank für eure Beiträge

Gruss Itus


----------



## enter (13 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

   Schau dir mal Spider Controll an man bezahl nur die Entwicklung einmal,
und hat keine Runtime kosten eine Demo gibt es auch zum Download

http://www.spidercontrol.net/deutsch/produkteuebersicht.htm
gruss


----------



## Gerri (14 Mai 2009)

ESA Displays sind günstig, die Lizenz (ich denke einmalig) kostet 350 Euro.

Siemens sind eher im oberen Bereich bei Lizenz aber eben auch nur einmalig. Die Displays sind auch nicht gerade günstig.

Beijer (Lauer, oer bei Mitsubishi - E-serie) sind relativ günstig und haben keine Lizenz. Nur die Software muß gekauft werden (ca. 400 Euro).

VIPA Display sind preislich nahe bei SIemens. Es gibt aber eine kostenlose Software wenn man sich die ZenOn Software sparen will.
____________________________________________________________

Ich würde dir zu Beijer bzw ESA raten.


----------



## trinitaucher (14 Mai 2009)

Itus schrieb:


> Wir setzen zur Zeit einen CX1020 ein und haben ein CP6901 Touchpanel von Beckhoff.
> ...
> Wir machen nur ganz einfache Visus - Ohne grosse Grafiken und Animation.
> Pro Anlage kostet die Lizenz für die TargetVisu 300Euro brutto.
> *Gibt es ähnliche/einfache Alternativen?*


Klar 

Schreib dir mit Visual Basic oder .NET eine eigene Visu. ADS ist dann die Schnittstelle.
Du zahlst zwar erstmal die Entwicklungsumgebung, danach aber keinerlei Lizenskosten für die Visu (pro PC) mehr.


----------



## Itus (15 Mai 2009)

Hallo SPS'ler 

Besten Dank für eure Anregungen. Ich hab mir eure Tipps angeschaut. Ich suche eine reine SW Lösung, da uns die Beckhoff Panel optisch gefallen und wir den USB-Anschluss in der Front sehr schätzen. 

Die SpiderControl Lösung guck ich mir auf jeden Fall genauer an - bei uns im Haus fehlt zur Zeit noch die Erfahrung in VB und .Net.

Gruss Itus


----------



## s-valve (1 November 2009)

Ich schieb da noch mal einen Nach: Microinnovation. Der Umgang mit der Software ist recht leicht zu erlernen. Adaptionen zu Beckhoff haben die auch im Programm soweit ich weiß.
Die Panels sind gerade im unteren Bereich recht günstig. Runtimekosten fallen zwar auch an, sind aber überschaubar und meist reichen die 140 mitgelieferten Punkte locker aus. Entiwcklungsumgebung muss einmalig bezahlt werden.


----------



## Itus (2 November 2009)

Guten Morgen

Sieht ja ganz interessant aus. Da mach ich mich weiter Schlau. Danke für den Tip.

Gruss Itus


----------



## thomass5 (2 November 2009)

...  schau mal da http://www.i-plant.eu/i-Plant.htm
Thomas


----------



## o_prang (2 November 2009)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ...  schau mal da http://www.i-plant.eu/i-Plant.htm
> Thomas



Hat schon mal jemand was davon gehört?
Sie ja nicht schlecht aus auf den ersten Blick.
Denke werde mal einen Test in den nächsten Tagen starten.

Ich frag mich halt immer nur, wie oder mit was man dann Geld verdienen kann, wenn die SW kostenlos und keine OpenSource ist. Wartungsverträge allein können es doch auch nicht sein, oder?!?


----------



## RobiHerb (2 November 2009)

*Umsonst*



o_prang schrieb:


> Ich frag mich halt immer nur, wie oder mit was man dann Geld verdienen kann, wenn die SW kostenlos und keine OpenSource ist. Wartungsverträge allein können es doch auch nicht sein, oder?!?



Die Firma lebt von Kommunikations Libraries, zumindest sind sie so früher aktiv geworden.

Ich denke, sie haben das als "Köder", um später mal ins Geschäft zu kommen mit spezialisierten Projekten.

Wir überlegen auch gerade eine kostenlose Visualisierung mit der libnodave freizugeben. (Auch um Appetit zu machen, geb ich zu, denn die Brötchen gibt es ja immer noch nicht als Freeware)


----------



## Blockmove (2 November 2009)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Die Firma lebt von Kommunikations Libraries, zumindest sind sie so früher aktiv geworden.
> 
> Ich denke, sie haben das als "Köder", um später mal ins Geschäft zu kommen mit spezialisierten Projekten.


 
Von iPlant gibt es auch eine "große" Version.
Und die kostet richtig Geld!

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## cas (2 November 2009)

Hallo,

wo soll denn die VISU laufen?
Auf der Steuerung/SPS oder einem PC?
MfG CAS


----------



## Speedtriple (3 November 2009)

*Visu Software - Gebäudeautomation*

Hallo zusammen,

bei LS24-GmbH.de gibt es Visu Software speziell für Gebäudeautomation.

Hier hab ich einen Link von einer alten Version:

http://92.51.138.222/mcsClient/index.html

Man bezahlt auch nur einmal Lizenzkosten für ein Projekt. 

Die Visu ist dann lokal installierbar oder über Web erreichbar.

IphoneClient ist  momentan gerade in der Entwicklung.

Die Software kommuniziert über Modbus, somit können verschiedenste Hersteller eingebunden werden.

lg


----------



## m$a (4 November 2009)

Also ich bin auch bei trinitaucher!!!

Selber schreiben - auf infosys.beckhoff.de gibt's wirklich sehr viele Beispiele!!!

Sollte also wirklich kein Problem sein!!!


----------

